# Roku 1 wireless wont connect to Arris TG862



## silv55

Hi guys i've got a Roku 1 and i have 2 routers one is Tg862 from xfinity and a second router Bufallo with Wrt software,i can connect to Buffalo with Wrt but i can't connect to xfinity tj862 my main router,i have error code 014.40,anybody know what should i do?



I got this advice text from someone in the site with same issue that posted this solution bellow, what do you guys think,i don't want to loose speed?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roku Won't Connect Error 014
If your Roku won't connect to Xfinity modem / wireless router call Comcast Wireless 855-308-9453 and insist they set the modem to Channel 11 and also have them set Mode to 802.11 B/GN. This will save you 8 hourse of h*** like I went through.This worked for me as I am using ARRIS TG862 wireless router at 25Mbps speed. Can't vouch for other routers or speeds. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnb35

It's probably a security issue.  The roku 1 mat associate correctly with higher security.  Try lowering the security of the router.  What is it set to now?  Wpa2?


----------



## silv55

johnb35 said:


> It's probably a security issue.  The roku 1 mat associate correctly with higher security.  Try lowering the security of the router.  What is it set to now?  Wpa2?



Thanks johnb35; how i do i enter the router,i think Comcast don't let anybody to get in the Router,at least to port forwarding . but if you know a way i would appreciate.


----------



## beers

Check here:
http://setuprouter.com/router/arris/tg862/login.htm


----------



## silv55

Thanks beers; i tried to see my default gate# way  with cm and this is what i have see pic!


----------



## johnb35

Open a web browser, type 192.168.0.1 and hit enter.  Should take you to the router login page. 

Type admin for user name and password for the password.  You need to find wireless security and see what level its at.  Also check to see what wireless signal is broadcasting, make sure its b,g, and n.


----------



## silv55

johnb35 said:


> Open a web browser, type 192.168.0.1 and hit enter.  Should take you to the router login page.
> 
> Type admin for user name and password for the password.  You need to find wireless security and see what level its at.  Also check to see what wireless signal is broadcasting, make sure its b,g, and n.




Thanks john; i type 192.168.01 in the browser and  [cannot connect timeout],   i type  in the cm ping 192.168.01  and i get this.


----------



## johnb35

Ok, try this. 

open command prompt and type this

ipconfig and hit enter.  You should see something similar to this.

What does it say for default gateway?


----------



## silv55

thanks; I get this.


----------



## johnb35

Then what you need to enter into the browser address bar is 10.0.0.1 and then hit enter.  Should bring up the router login page and enter admin for username and password for password as long as you never changed the login info.


----------



## silv55

johnb35 said:


> Then what you need to enter into the browser address bar is 10.0.0.1 and then hit enter.  Should bring up the router login page and enter admin for username and password for password as long as you never changed the login info.




Thanks; i was able to get in with; http //10.0.0.1 name; admin, password;password

now i have this page, what do i do next,thanks


----------



## johnb35

Click on connection on the left, then click on wifi under it.  Then in the main page you will see an edit button, click it. What does mode and security mode say?


----------



## silv55

Thanks john; here a pic attach.


----------



## johnb35

If you click on that edit button what does it show?


----------



## silv55

thanks again john for your patience; i get this


----------



## johnb35

In that window, you can do a few things.  

1.  change security mode lower to see if the roku will connect to it.
2.  change the mode to b,g,n if available to see if roku connects.
3.  Try changing channel from auto to manual and change it to 6 or 11 to see if roku connects.  

What other options come up when you click on security mode?  I had to lower the security on a router one time to allow a laptop running vista to connect to it.


----------



## silv55

Thanks john; tried all that and it does't connect,if i change some of those setting the other router will not connect to Roku either,i went on security as low as WEPA-PSK-TKIP ,changed chan to 6, or 11, the default chan is 1, also changed to 802.11 B/GN nothing works,i think i gave up, unless i get the right info to be sure.


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried any of the fixes with this search?  

https://www.google.com/search?q=error+code+014.40,&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Have you tried connecting via ethernet cable and see if there is a firmware update?


----------



## beers

silv55 said:


> first letters CEIC? it is actually CE1C


It looks like it says PEBKAC to me.. or maybe PICNIC..


----------



## silv55

beers said:


> It looks like it says PEBKAC to me.. or maybe PICNIC..



what do you mean?


----------

